# Where do you keep all your bags/purses?



## greeneyedangel (Jul 7, 2008)

My closet is getting really disorganized! I have my purses and bags thrown everywhere. I'm really into big bags too so this doesnt help. How do you keep your bags organized and where do you keep them?????


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep them in my closet. I use this to keep them organized.







I got two at Ikea for $7. I keep them pretty packed and because I empty out my purses/wallet when not in use I can stack a lot in it and it isn't too heavy.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a shelf in the top of my wardrobe that I line them up on, though I've reached the point where I can't fit anymore in lol (and my wardrobe is pretty big!) I might have to have a look at that bag holder Marisol posted, next time I'm in Ikea.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep mine in my closet, but I have way too many as well. I got an over the door holder from Target Online for like 15 bux. I think it holds about 15 purses. I just hung my cutest ones up there so it doesn't look junky or cluttered.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are in my top shelf of my wardrobe, I don't have all that many so its not a problem at present.


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2008)

i use the top shelves of closet.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2008)

Top shelf, stored in their dust bags.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 7, 2008)

*hides in shame*

lemon scented trash bags, lmao


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 7, 2008)

i keep some on a book shelf i have and the ones that i eitehr dontuse offten or cant stand up easily i have an under bed basket i put them in


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep mine on the top shelf of my closet, and some on a bookshelf. There is no more room, so some are scattered on my floor



.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 7, 2008)

Yikes, mine are scattered all along the bottom of my closet!


----------



## FrenzyTheCat (Jul 8, 2008)

I store all of my accessories on a book case. I gave away a lot of my bags that i never really use though so they actually fit now. Before that half were on the bookcase and half were in my closet.


----------



## Karren (Jul 9, 2008)

Top closet shelf......


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 9, 2008)

I have two shelves under my desk, I have 2 plastic boxes on the bottom shelf, one for clutches, the other for bigger bags, and the biggest bags of all go on the top shelf





It's getting full though!


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

in its dustbag on the shelf in my walk-in closet which is almost the size of some peoples bedroom.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 10, 2008)

In a big container - it barely holds all my bags.

Wish I had a walk in closet


----------



## daer0n (Jul 10, 2008)

In the closet, on a clothshanger lol!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

i have a big closet now, i've organised it so most of my stuff is hanging, i kept some place under to store my bags.


----------



## mariascreek (Jul 20, 2008)

My husband bought two huge industrial size hooks and put them on the wall of my closet, i love big bags too and i can fit 3 bags per hook. the rest are all over the floor


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

My bed is pretty high, so I purchased some under bed storage containers and they have little wheels at the bottom. I keep most of my purses there and inside their dust bags. I live in a Washington, DC row home so closet space is very limited. But no matter where I have my bags I make sure to keep them in the dust bag that they came with or some sort of a bust protecting bag.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep them in my closet. I use this to keep them organized.
http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/68555_PE182718_S4.jpg

I got two at Ikea for $7. I keep them pretty packed and because I empty out my purses/wallet when not in use I can stack a lot in it and it isn't too heavy.

I really like that!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep most of my purses in a special dresser that I have only bags &amp; purses. I have some bags &amp; purses that are over thirty years old so I have to store a few of the larger purses in my bedroom closet. Beyonce - Senior Makeup Lover &amp; Blonde Bombshell


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 24, 2008)

I try to stuff all of my bags in my poor closet!


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 24, 2008)

Top shelf of the closet works for me. I only have about 30 purses.


----------

